# Balding Goat HELP!!!



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

This doe started having hair loss at the end of feb. she has no signs of lice that I can see anywhere, so I though it was a mineral deficiency and treated accordingly. Well it seemed under control. I have been able to go out to see her for a week due to having knee surgery. I went out to her today and found that she is almost bald! I could just about cry  The inside of her hind legs are bald same with her front legs,her udder is bald! I can't figure it out :hair: Do you think I should treat her for lice? Could it be a zinc or copper defficency? She is also taking care of two 3 week old kids, who do not have any bald spots.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doe that starting to lose her undercoat in mid February....she kidded the end of February and a week after that started to lose ALL her hair. She had bald patches, thin patches etc and since the middle of March it has all grown back very nicely. I attributed this to the hormones of a FF...My 2 year old maiden doe has done the same thing recently, her hair has grown back very well too. I have 6 adult does and 3 kids together, I know they domn't have lice and they all have access freechoice to the same minerals, 4 does are in full soft summer coats with never any hairloss. I would say that since you've covered the usual"suspects" I would attribute this to the hormones.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Her hair that she lossed in Feb. has not yet grown back though there are short hairs. She looks almost totally bald only hair is on her neck and belly with some hair in different places. She kidded with triplets this year, last year,and twins as a FF with no hair loss, but there always a first time for everything i guess. At least she is a dark chocolate color and not white! Also, her poo is clumping together I been giving her molly's herbal worme,r but I think I am going to have to give her some Tramisole.

Would a picture help?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Have a fecal done before you give her the chemical wormer...there are things that can cause clumpy poo other than worms.

As to the hair loss...I believe that Liz is right and it is at least partly due to hormonal changes. I have had the same thing happen to does before and am dealing with it a little bit with one of my does now...not to the extent that I have seen it happen before but the hair on her neck and legs is a bit sparse. It will grow back eventually. If she has free choice loose minerals available and she is eating them, I doubt that it is related to deficiency. I would be more concerned if her skin looked bumpy or scabby...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had this happen twice on two different does. 

Neither doe responded to anything I did except aloe vera juice seemed to help the skin.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay, I feel a little better about it now. Everyone is asking me about why she has no fur I just been saying she had a deficiency and it is in the process of growing back. Though she is still balding. 

What are some of the other reasons for clump poo besides stress and worms? I couldn't find anything on it other then worms and stress. She does get into the chicken feed almost every day though somebody is always there to pull her out of it right away.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The chicken feed would make her poop clumpy, as does fresh green browse.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I will try to get a picture tonight of my big buck. You want to talk about a BALD goat. I was combing him out and i can not tell you how shocked I was :mecry: It came out by the root and well, I will get pictures of him and just show you.

If I go to grab like I would barely tug on the hair that is left, and it comes out by the hand full. :hair: 

I gave him cooper in hopes it will help. 

I just hope it grows back in time for a show in June.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was telling Lori early when I was talking to her that she could try melatonin if it isn't copper. But I would try the copper first. Melatonin regulates hair growth and it also is the control of seasonal reproduction. It is released from the Pineal Gland.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK I told you I would get you pictures of by bald boy.

Here he is

















He is even worse now.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats what she looked like in the begining shes worse now. She is loseing around her face too, but it looks like she just getting her summer coat on her face. Almost all my other goats are losing hair on top of their muzzles and around their ears a little bit, I think that might just be from rubbing though. I'll try and get a picture of her I was going to earlier but I forgot the camra.
Also, where do you get copper? Is it a gel,powder,or shot? Do black goats get sun damage to their coats at all or would it be copper too? I have a black doe who's her hind legs are redish (not real bad just a little), but I just wondered if I should give her some too. She does not have a fish tail.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Goat Crazy said:


> Thats what she looked like in the begining shes worse now. She is loseing around her face too, but it looks like she just getting her summer coat on her face. Almost all my other goats are losing hair on top of their muzzles and around their ears a little bit, I think that might just be from rubbing though. I'll try and get a picture of her I was going to earlier but I forgot the camra.
> Also, where do you get copper? Is it a gel,powder,or shot? Do black goats get sun damage to their coats at all or would it be copper too? I have a black doe who's her hind legs are redish (not real bad just a little), but I just wondered if I should give her some too. She does not have a fish tail.


Goats get the copper in the minerals they eat. If your area is not copper deficient they get it in the grass and hay. Most of us are very copper deficiency and must use Copasure cattle boluses. We break the boluses open and repack the contents into smaller gel caps with amounts for goats. These are copper oxide wires that when swallowed whole get logged in the goats stomach and dissolve very slowly as the goat needs it. Copasure is available at Jeffers but many of us have some and may share so you don't have to buy the whole jar.

Black goats with redish coloring may be copper defecient and then again may not be. There are several things to determine before giving copper.supplements as once given they can not be removed.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

AW Lori! Poor Mickey! Tucker is getting to be so handome! Same with Johnny! Tucker sure looks a lot like his daddy though!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Goat Crazy said:


> Thats what she looked like in the begining shes worse now. She is loseing around her face too, but it looks like she just getting her summer coat on her face. Almost all my other goats are losing hair on top of their muzzles and around their ears a little bit, I think that might just be from rubbing though. I'll try and get a picture of her I was going to earlier but I forgot the camra.
> Also, where do you get copper? Is it a gel,powder,or shot? Do black goats get sun damage to their coats at all or would it be copper too? I have a black doe who's her hind legs are redish (not real bad just a little), but I just wondered if I should give her some too. She does not have a fish tail.


 My boy Mickey is a lot worse now. I feel so bad for him because he gets so cold, and now that we are finally getting some sun, I hope he does not get sunburned.



fiberchick04 said:


> AW Lori! Poor Mickey! Tucker is getting to be so handome! Same with Johnny! Tucker sure looks a lot like his daddy though!


 Sammy, it is horrible. But Tucker, WOW he is getting HUGE, and I am so impressed with him. I swear he just decided to really fill out. He is like a tank now, and yes he is a lot like his daddy, and mom.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Lori!! LOL Do the girls laugh at him? They are so mean.


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a kid that is with 8 other goats in a pasture and I noticed today that she has bald patches on her body. She is only 5 weeks old. None of the other kids or goats that are around her have this problem. What is going on with her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Check for lice and mites. You will also want to start your own thread.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## Stubby53168 (Mar 6, 2018)

Most of you have goats who have kidded and now having hair loss, but my 2 (2+ year old) does have never kidded, or been breed. I have treated them both with Copper. 
One of them has lost most of her fur. The other one looks fine. The one who has, is also is crying louder than normal, and is rubbing her belly on one of my raised garden boxes. Her udders look a little swollen. So I guess my question is, are these all signs of being in heat? Including the hair lost? 
She's eating and drinking fine. 
About 11/2 years ago, she was attacked by a couple dogs who wandered into my yard. She had bite marks on different parts of her body. She was treated by a vet and was totally healed. But that summer is when she started losing her fur. This year is worse though. Can anyone help? What should I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would contact a vet. Sounds like she has multiple problems going on.


----------



## Mindy (Aug 24, 2011)

Goat Crazy said:


> This doe started having hair loss at the end of feb. she has no signs of lice that I can see anywhere, so I though it was a mineral deficiency and treated accordingly. Well it seemed under control. I have been able to go out to see her for a week due to having knee surgery. I went out to her today and found that she is almost bald! I could just about cry  The inside of her hind legs are bald same with her front legs,her udder is bald! I can't figure it out :hair: Do you think I should treat her for lice? Could it be a zinc or copper defficency? She is also taking care of two 3 week old kids, who do not have any bald spots.


I have a doe lose hair with every pregnancy. I used to blame it on hormones. Then I read about zinc deficiency. So the past 2 years I have been giving her chewable zinc tablets. Problem has now been solved.


----------



## Tipsy (Feb 17, 2015)

I had a wether lose all his hair last year. We treated for zinc deficiency and it started growing back within a couple of weeks.


----------

